# Some Pix w/ *NEW* Camera



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just got this camera last night so you know I had to use it. Here are some random pictures I took, hope you like..

*MyBaby:*






































*Friend's Katana 750:*










The camer ia a Sony W5 5.1 megapixel, 2.5" LCD Screen--definitely worth the $$$. Thanks for lookin'! :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

nice ride, but the picture of the katana is way too dark, try focusing on the ground, then moving it up to take the picture.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Clean car. :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

steath head and corner lights!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just realized I was taking the pictures on the lowest quality possible (e-mail/postcard), I guess that's why reading the manual best when read _first_. :balls: It's another nice/sunny day so i'll probably get out a little later on to snap a few more, this time using all 5.1 megapixels.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

try some night/long shutter shots  those are the best when done right


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

are those cameras still $500?


----------

